# Cat attacking mirror



## JenetteCollins (Apr 15, 2014)

My nine year old cat has gone from a happy pussy to being agressive and anxious since we installed mirror wardrobe doors. She is now attacking everywhere that she sees her reflection (launching herself and growling, hissing & scratching). Does anyone has any ideas? How can I help her understand it is her? She's an indoor cat and acts in the same way when she sees other cats though the windows.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Sorry but she won't know its herself she's seeing and will thing the other cat is an intruder invading her territory

This is bound to be making her feel anxious and unhappy

My only suggestion is to cover the lower 1/2 of the doors so she can't see herself anymore


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

I sympathise with her - I make sure I don't see myself in my mirrored wardrobe doors!

You can get film for windows & mirrors which should solve the problem. I imagine doing them up to about knee height will be enough.


----------



## CoCoTrio (Jan 3, 2013)

I sometimes wonder about the difference between cats who don't recognise themselves in a reflection, and those that do, and what's going on to make such a profound difference in their perception. 

If this is new behaviour could it be symptomatic of something else? Has she always been kept indoors?


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

You might try standing in front of the mirror when the cat is there! she might come to get used to it when she sees you in the mirror. It's funny as my cat never worries about my mirror wardrobes but if she catches her own reflection in the large patio doors in the lounge in the evening she arches her back and fluffs up! then does the funny crab walk! If you held her up to a wall mirror she probably would be fine! a large expanse probably spooks her as she thinks there's another room with another cat!!


----------



## Wendye (Apr 17, 2014)

I had this problem when I first moved into this house.
I invited the cat to step into the offending wardrobe and he was fine after I did that a few times. Eventually your cat will recognise that it's a mirror and nothing else but it might take a while.


----------



## JenetteCollins (Apr 15, 2014)

Mizzi's been an indoor cat since we adopted her when she was about 3 years old. She's only interested in going outside if we're out there so I think she's always been an indoor cat. The only thing that has changed is the mirrored doors!! I've now covered them up with garbage bags (had to do two levels as she was standing on her hind legs so she could still fight with herself) and have covered all other mirrors in the house, plus have outside lights on at night so she can't see her reflection. My husband put held her up next to him in front of the mirror but she went berserk trying to attack the mirror still. Looks like, at least for the short term, my new, expensive doors will remain covered in garbage bags. We haven't had any 'attacks' for a few days now so I'll keep the status quo for a while before I start to introduce short times in front of small mirrors. I'll let you know how I go. BTW, she gets behind the mirror doors all the time but it made no difference. And I used to think she was a smart pussy cat!!


----------

